# Mouse fancy book reccomendations



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

I like to read fiction books and was looking for one on mice but I don't know what one is best to get. This forum has lots of great info and I have learned loads already but just wondered if anyone had a book on keeping and breeding mice that they swear by. Particularly interested in the genetic side. 
Thanks, Hannah


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

good question, in the past i read all the TFH etc books i could find, and obviously the forum is a huge resource, but would be good to know if anything new and good out there...


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's a link to a nice book on genetics. I bought the online copy in the Apple App Store. 
http://www.lulu.com/spotlight/verminarium

Books are hard because a lot of them are outdated. Online sources are much better and more current with information.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

My favorite mouse book is AFRMA's mouse genetics book. It's amazing!! It lists like 80 coat and color varieties by both their American and European names and the genes that go into making them. It also gives plans on how to breed for various patterns, defects that are associated with various genes, and a list of many other rarer genes (they list 20+ genes that cause hairlessness!) It's also illustrated with color photos and comes with lots of basic info on Mendelian genetics and the biological basis of hair color and spotting patterns. A must-have! AFRMA also has books on breeding, care, show standards and color standards.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I have 'A Fancy For Mice, A Guide for Beginner's' by David Montgomery I found it realy good and it seems to cover everything i wanted to know in an easy to understand way. I got mine from the NMC


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

They all look/sound pretty good, especially your one madmouse. Can I ask where you got it from? 
I'm studying genetics in my third year at university and would to have a those genes listed at my fingertips! Im such a geek!  Think I'll also get the beginners guide too. 
Anyone any other suggestions?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Try this for the AFRMA books http://www.afrma.org/sales/afrmabks.htm


----------



## HannahBanana (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I had found that page but the mouse genetics one I really want is out of stock. I'll pop back occasionally and check if it's back in stock.


----------

